# Little Ikiz



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi all, sorry I have'nt been around lately, don't want to bore you with my problems. Hope you are all well.
Just thought I would post a drawing I did for a friend of his daughter. Not as good as I would like, but had a time constraint.

11x14 inch Strathmore Bristol Vellum board. (Gridless)


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

OH WOW... You are unbelievably GOOD!

I'm so glad to see you back Carl. Please feel free to bore us with your problems perhaps in the "Daily Chat - " thread. I'm sure we would not be bored and I would feel good if others would share because I usually share everything.

We have gotten a lot of new members and forum has been lots of fun these days.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks Terry, it was nice to get the pencils out again.
I'm glad to see it getting busier here, this is my favourite forum.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Another wonderful piece Carl.. Terrific! SO good to hear from you Bro!

D


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks David, for everything.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

"Not as good as I would like" Yo man, if this is not good, I just must grab my things and leave >.<

Pretty piece, it's fantastic!

Terry has alredy spoken about the Daily-chat so... Keep it up! Whatever it is, you'll get over it


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

FanKi said:


> "Not as good as I would like" Yo man, if this is not good, I just must grab my things and leave


Reading that back, I did sound a little arrogant, sorry. 

Thank you for your wonderful comments, I am very happy with it.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I can understand your hesitancy Carl... Others look and see an incredible drawing.. We look and see all of our mistakes.. LOL! I can relate Bro

*But it IS Terrific!*

D


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It's nice to see you back and posting again! Beautiful beautiful work.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you chanda. 😊


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> I can understand your hesitancy Carl... Others look and see an incredible drawing.. We look and see all of our mistakes.. LOL! I can relate Bro
> 
> *But it IS Terrific!*
> 
> D


Well I must be the backwards person because it's hard for me to spot my mistakes and I just know it isn't exactly the way I want it. It takes another persons eye to spot what should be obvious to me and isn't. Usually once it is mentioned then I can see it. It's like I have some kind of filter obscuring my vision of my own work and it takes someone pointing it out to remove the filter. Well it might just be me.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hm i guess is like everything, they may have LOT of time in arts as they know how to make anything better, recognizing any tiny mistakes (In others words... Pro! XD)

As a Professional sporter, or a Movie director and etc. 

And Carl, don't worry you didn't sound too arrogant, it's self-criticism, you may be the best and you always would say "This draw could be better" if not, you wouldn't be so good. Self Improvement, Self demand, don't know how to call it, but it's the way it must be XD


----------



## artemisartemis (Jul 23, 2015)

really good man !


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you Artemis. 😊


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I think it's wonderful..I keep saying this, but one day I will practice more with drawing faces. I so admire anyone who can. 

Welcome back to the forum


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you Leighann. 😊


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

We missed you! Welcome back! Great portrait!


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you Susan.


----------

